# Hylix carbon stem/bar question



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has used the Hylix carbon 1 piece stem/bar. Was thinking about purchasing it but it seems to good to be true. Any input...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hylix-Integrate...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4155aa9ec0


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

lol keep away from that thing


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: 
will do!!


----------



## eddy02 (Sep 5, 2010)

weight isn't amazing either.


----------



## iwantalitebike (Jun 17, 2009)

i value my face


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

I know this is a bit old, but what is the reccomendation based on? I have searched high and low and found nothing about this bar that suggests it fails. It appears to be the exact same product as the Token version. Do you have insight to the shortcomings of this product, or are you just spouting off an opinion based on zero fact. Integrated bars/stems have been used for about ten years on the road with zero problems. Road riders used to fear bar/stem combos, but now only fear the cost.

As for weight, it is within 20-30 grams of the lightest individual components you will get for hundreds of dollars less.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

spookyload said:


> I know this is a bit old, but what is the reccomendation based on? I have searched high and low and found nothing about this bar that suggests it fails. It appears to be the exact same product as the Token version. Do you have insight to the shortcomings of this product, or are you just spouting off an opinion based on zero fact. Integrated bars/stems have been used for about ten years on the road with zero problems. Road riders used to fear bar/stem combos, but now only fear the cost.
> 
> As for weight, it is within 20-30 grams of the lightest individual components you will get for hundreds of dollars less.


Just people spouting off at the mouth! It's made by Trigon, one of the best carbon fiber companies in the world. I have the riser version, 660mm wide, on my carbon rigid 1x9. I have pounded this bike pretty hard on my XC rides. This bar/stem will hold up as good as any bar and stem, if used as it was intended, for XC riding.

When are people going to finally get it through their heads that carbon is so much stronger then anything else, if properly engineered.


----------



## spookyload (Mar 30, 2004)

Where did you find the trigon parts?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

spookyload said:


> Where did you find the trigon parts?


Ebay, but you can buy from the U.S. Trigon distributor.


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

It's good, very well made... but... way heavier than stem + bar traditional combo so why in the sake of style?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Veda said:


> It's good, very well made... but... way heavier than stem + bar traditional combo so why in the sake of style?


Mine weighs 290 grams, thats not bad for a 660mm wide riser bar/stem combo. The only other stem I would consider is a Thomson X4, and that is 166 grams. My bar of choice would be a Titec Pluto Carbon, 660mm wide and that is 185 grams. So, I'm pretty happy @ 290 grams for the combo.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Mine weighs 290 grams, thats not bad for a 660mm wide riser bar/stem combo. The only other stem I would consider is a Thomson X4, and that is 166 grams. My bar of choice would be a Titec Pluto Carbon, 660mm wide and that is 185 grams. So, I'm pretty happy @ 290 grams for the combo.


Syntace F99 with a Salsa Pro Moto bar is 230g for the same width bars.


----------



## colinago (Jun 27, 2005)

*Hylix bar/stem*

Hey guys, I have gotten two of these and love them, crashed couple times with bar hitting the ground and nothing!! The both of my bar/stems came to 212grams! Try beating that with anything else for the money!!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

colinago said:


> Hey guys, I have gotten two of these and love them, crashed couple times with bar hitting the ground and nothing!! The both of my bar/stems came to 212grams! Try beating that with anything else for the money!!


Lets see pictures.


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

that bar stem combo is ugly as hell, therefore it will match perfectly most american builds, IMHO.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

MaLoL said:


> that bar stem combo is ugly as hell, therefore it will match perfectly most american builds, IMHO.


Kinda like those Spanish builds - Fugly!


----------



## Veda (Dec 17, 2009)

Having purchased 3 of Hylix bars I have no reservation recommending them as right now they're being used in true AM trails by some diehards. The people who are saying this or that product is crap better have some experienced owning them first hand. Otherwise sounds like the same made in china/taiwan = **** while most of the parts they're using are made or designed there just OEM.


----------



## dcmielec (Jun 11, 2010)

Just purchased a hylix seatpost and handlebar a few weeks back, no complaints at all. Although beware the bolts on the seatpost, very easy to strip.


----------

